# deleted



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

deleted content


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonderful! Congratulations!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

photo and content deleted


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great, congratulations.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Congratulations! Yeah, the pandemic really put a kink in the works. I don’t compete often anyway, but I got Moxie’s first Rally Ex leg in 2019, her second last year just before the lock down, and her third virtually a few months ago. She’s 10, so if I want to have any hope of getting her Masters I need to start signing up for anything I can! Hopefully we won’t have to lock down again…


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

deleted content


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

Fantastic work!! Congrats!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Congrats, nice looking Golden! Hope they let him work, we are not seeing any lockdowns in Missouri. Most areas outside of our core cities are resisting any further limits on the population....hope yours will do the same.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

deleted content


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Nobody requires proof of vaccination around here. I do not carry anything around to prove anything. I probably would have turned around and left. Just my personal opinion that it's nobody's business but yours and the medical professionals you see. They haven't had many show and goes so entering an actual trail is the only way to figure out where we are. The show and goes they are holding are during work hours so I can't do those.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

deleted content.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Congratulations Aedan! Great job.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

deleted content


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats! That is huge! I'm so proud of you two!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So I believe I am done deleting all videos and pictures in this thread. As such, this will be my final post to this thread.

If the remaining content is helpful or interesting to anyone, thank you for reading. 

For anyone who might consider any remaining postings in any way offensive please forgive me for sharing my joy & adventures on this thread, it won't happen again.


----------

